#   >    6

## veryoldman

*  !*

 .  6      .          ?
    6   28      ,   ,   14      .
 , ,    14       28!  :Wow: 
   - ?

* ,*

----------


## Arhimed0

,       6  .
  ,   ,   .  ""  ( ) 28 . .   28  .. .

----------


## BTG

> 6   28      ,   ,   14      . , ,    14       28!


  ,       :

 122.     

**  **      .

----------


## veryoldman

> ,       6  .
>   ,   ,   .  ""  ( ) 28 . .   28  .. .


    ,       28 .?    ... :Frown: 
           -   ,   ,         28 .

* ,*

----------


## veryoldman

> ,       :
> 
>  122.     
> 
> **  **      .


           -  .   .
  ,      28            ?
,  ,        28      ?

* ,*

----------


## BTG

> ,  ,        28      ?


  : "    ** ..." -   ? 
   ,  -        .

 : " **  **        ,    ." 
  ,       ,          ,      , ..   28 ..

----------


## veryoldman

> : "    ** ..." -   ? 
>    ,  -        .


, !        : 


> -   -   !


  :Frown: 
     (  )         ,   , 28  .    ,      ...  , ,  ! ?




> : " **  **        ,    ."


  -       -     ?   ,     ,  28     ,    ,     .  28 , ,        28 .      ? ,  ,   ,       ,          ,     . 


> ,       ,          ,      , ..   28 ..


  -
     100%      ,       ! ,          ,  .  ,    .   ?

-         .
    (  )    ...
   -      -         .     .
,       .   ,

----------


## nash975

,     -.     .  ,         ""?

----------


## BTG

> .      (  )         ,   , 28  .


   .    -     - 28.., (    ),     ,  ,   -  !

   ,         -   ? 




> -       -     ?   ,     ,  28     ,    ,     .  28 , ,        28 .      ?


      ?            ,         .




> ,  ,   ,       ,          ,     .


   - ?         .




> 100%      ,       !


       ,    .    .




> . ,       .   ,


    , ,         :   **       (,   !)        .

----------


## veryoldman

*!*

----------

.... 
      ,  ,

----------

,   
!!!     18.07.12. ,   18.01.13,         18.07.13  17.11.13.   ?         2012 - ,   ????  .

----------


## nash975

.   6     .   28    ""       .

----------


## 2007

> 18.07.13  17.11.13.   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2012 - ,   ?


 !
          .

----------

6     16              !!      .

----------

> 6     16              !!      .


 
 -     
    ,    -   , ..

----------


## nash975

> 6     16              !!      .


 - .     , .

----------

! , 6 ,   .-              ,     ?  2  .      .       , 14   28.?.              .  ???

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?  2  .


         .       -.    ,         ,    ""




> 


   ! 




> , 14   28.


  28     12 .      6  - 14 ,      (     14  ) -  




> .  ???


  .     :   , ..    2  -       (  )        14

----------

> .       -.    ,         ,    ""
> 
> 
>    ! 
> 
> 
>   28     12 .      6  - 14 ,      (     14  ) -  
> 
> 
>   .     :   , ..    2  -       (  )        14


  !!!!

----------

> .   6     .   28    ""       .


   -    6   ,   -    .       28          ( 365 ),    .   6 ,   ,      .  .   ,    (  )     ,

----------


## Yasya Kiseleva

!        6 .      -28  (    - 56 ). , ,     ,      3       ?   ,       12 , , ,  -         6 ?

----------

> ,       12 , , ,  -         6 ?


       ,   .

----------


## Yasya Kiseleva

> ,   .


     ,    ?        .       ,    12  (   ),      2  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ,    ?


   922 http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp922_060413.htm



> 10.      ,    ,            ,     ,  12       (29,4).
> 
>                      5  ,                     (29,4),      ,        .
> 
>               (29,4)            ,   ,    .

----------


## Yasya Kiseleva

!

----------


## markvolkov

,         .    ,         28.        -

----------


## margo46

> ,         .    ,         28.        -


  ?

----------


## markvolkov

,        .

----------


## markvolkov

http://www.plati.ru/asp/pay.asp?idd=1652751
                   . https://www.roi.ru/11425

----------


## veryoldman

! !

----------

> ,        .


   ,  ,  ,  ,    
   ,       -

----------

,  , -    .      , ,      .

----------

3 ,  ?

----------


## ... ...

**,   4 )

----------


## Arhimed0

*... ...*,  !

**,   03.03   ,       ...  !

----------


## jilkina-ludmila

.     ,      ,          .      .

----------


## Arhimed0

?
   :  "  "

----------


## Alexp35

!!!     2014    ,        ..   ,        2015 , , ,    ,        2015 ,     !       ,   ,              .          ???

----------

